# ACS payment: credit card was declined, what now?



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I submitted ACS online application on 25-Aug-10, the application was submitted successfully but payment was declined by my bank. I asked my bank and they told me that there was some problem in their system, and now the transaction can be retried.

I have emailed ACS to ask wether they can retry the transaction after intimating me (I have to ask my bank to activate a session before the transaction). My case officer is Rachal Underhill. She was assigned the next day I submitted my application.

I have also sent a reminder but still I received no reply. Should I go for another payment method? Actually I have not dispatched my documents because I may need to include payment receipt in case of another payment method. I think this is causing delay in the process. Please also guide whether I should send money by Direct Deposit or Bank Draft? Do they wait until the bank draft is realized and money reached their account?? if so then there would be huge delay i think.

Thank u all,

Khalid


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

statue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted ACS online application on 25-Aug-10, the application was submitted successfully but payment was declined by my bank. I asked my bank and they told me that there was some problem in their system, and now the transaction can be retried.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you requested them for retry then they must try again but it will take time. If they fail again then you may go another payment method like swift. But you must ask them which method you will use. 

I think you should wait for their response.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

ACS has mentioned in their website that if a payment fails once, they will try again. They have not mentioned when they will retry. Why dont you check now with your bank if the transaction has been done now?

If not, now that ACS has not yet responded to your email, wait for say 5-7 days for their reply and after that, maybe you can try calling them to confirm that you will be sending a Draft or so..





era7bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you requested them for retry then they must try again but it will take time. If they fail again then you may go another payment method like swift. But you must ask them which method you will use.
> 
> I think you should wait for their response.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

*I got response from ACS*

Yesterday I got response from ACS, but this response was not in reply to my emails. I think it was turn of my application. They said that my payment was declined and now I have to use another method, and they mentioned that my physical documents didn't reach them.

I have arranged to make a bank draft, need to get an updated employer letter (i think it lacks some details), my hr deptt says i will get it on monday. so i will be sending the bank draft and all the documents on monday. i will also need to ask them to ignore my previously uploaded reference letter and replace it with the new one.

i hope everything goes smooth.

cheers,
khalid


----------

